# Red Alice (Short-movie) - feat. violinist (2013)



## Ryan (Dec 14, 2017)

In 2013 I composed the music for the short Red Alice. Red Alice won the "best foreign short" at the California International Shorts Festival. I just recently dug up an old hard drive with a film I made of the violinist. So, here's a look at the violinist playing along/recording.



Best
Ryan


----------

